# Baby bjorn Potties



## kfillmore

I have one two part Baby Bjorn potty. It is pink woth white inner bowl part. $10

I also have two ONE piece white potties. There are not made anymore. These have gone for up to $60 on Ebay. I am asking $30 but can be flexible, especially because of shipping.


----------

